# To RAI or not to RAI



## Tiffliz (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello
New here. My endo and GP both want for me to have RAI treatment. I have GD and this is my forth bout of being actively hyper in as many years (having been diagnosed after a hospital stay for a thyroid storm postpartum).
I am terrified of RAI and would prefer surgery. I am standing firm on this one and am feeling (due to the feedback of family and friends and health care professionals) a little unreasonable. I know its quick and cheap and easier, but I don't want it when I feel there is a better option for me.
Am I being too stubborn?
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiffliz said:


> Hello
> New here. My endo and GP both want for me to have RAI treatment. I have GD and this is my forth bout of being actively hyper in as many years (having been diagnosed after a hospital stay for a thyroid storm postpartum).
> I am terrified of RAI and would prefer surgery. I am standing firm on this one and am feeling (due to the feedback of family and friends and health care professionals) a little unreasonable. I know its quick and cheap and easier, but I don't want it when I feel there is a better option for me.
> Am I being too stubborn?
> Thanks


Hi, Tiffliz!!! Hey..................it's your body! It's your money that is paying for the treatment option of your choice!

Here is "stuff" to tell folks (although you owe no one an explanation.)

I had to have RAI 3 times; many have to have it at least twice. And I am putting this below in caps.

YOU COULD HAVE CANCER AND IF YOU ZAP IT, YOU WILL NEVER KNOW!! Cancer "often" presents with hyperthyroid and I cannot begin to tell you how many people I know who were shocked to find out that when the pathologist received the gland and did his/her thing...............THERE IT WAS; THE BIG C.

Sadly, many years ago, I knew nothing and no other option was offered to me.

Find a good surgeon who does several a week, interview him/her and git 'er dun!

Stand your ground.

Besides; you cannot be near your family (children especially) or pets for 2 weeks and sometimes longer w/ RAI. Pooey on that!! Right!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I only had RAI once and no cancer in 13 yrs. Believe it or not a fact, RAI seeks out cancer and attacks it. Surgery nor RAI is 100%. Surgery will leave behind some thyroid residue due to being to close to other vital organs. Therefore you will have a small chance for antibodies to still attack the residue thyroid left and play havoc with symptoms. Also there is a small change for the thyroid to grow back leaving you in the position that you are in now. Unless you have RAI after surgery to kill off the remaining thyroid residue that is left as they do to thyroid cancer patients. But then that is defeating your goal to avoid RAI in the first place. RAI dosing is not a 100% science either and you might be left with some thyroid function as well. But the goal is to get and keep thyroid levels in range with the hopes that symptoms will disappear. The rest, most of us have to live with. Patients who do ATDs before RAI might require more than one RAI and others just might have a tough strong thyroid.
These are some of the pros and cons to consider. Its you body and I know you want to treat it the best you can, so good luck with you choice of treatment. Which ever one you chose you'll be just fine. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> I only had RAI once and no cancer in 13 yrs. Believe it or not a fact, RAI seeks out cancer and attacks it. Surgery nor RAI is 100%. Surgery will leave behind some thyroid residue due to being to close to other vital organs. Therefore you will have a small chance for antibodies to still attack the residue thyroid left and play havoc with symptoms. Also there is a small change for the thyroid to grow back leaving you in the position that you are in now. Unless you have RAI after surgery to kill off the remaining thyroid residue that is left as they do to thyroid cancer patients. But then that is defeating your goal to avoid RAI in the first place. RAI dosing is not a 100% science either and you might be left with some thyroid function as well. But the goal is to get and keep thyroid levels in range with the hopes that symptoms will disappear. The rest, most of us have to live with. Patients who do ATDs before RAI might require more than one RAI and others just might have a tough strong thyroid.
> These are some of the pros and cons to consider. Its you body and I know you want to treat it the best you can, so good luck with you choice of treatment. Which ever one you chose you'll be just fine. Good luck with your choice.


Right you are about that. If there is cancer, the patient then must undergo RAI. Catch 22, isn't it?

I am glad you brought that up.

It is a difficult decision to make because there are a lot of pros and cons to each!

Thanks for pointing that out about the RAI.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tiffliz said:


> Hello
> New here. My endo and GP both want for me to have RAI treatment. I have GD and this is my forth bout of being actively hyper in as many years (having been diagnosed after a hospital stay for a thyroid storm postpartum).
> I am terrified of RAI and would prefer surgery. I am standing firm on this one and am feeling (due to the feedback of family and friends and health care professionals) a little unreasonable. I know its quick and cheap and easier, but I don't want it when I feel there is a better option for me.
> Am I being too stubborn?
> Thanks


Tiffliz,

I'm in your corner. I never had the feeling that taking a radioactive drink or pill was such a good idea and opted for surgery after 5+ years on ATD's.

I knew in my heart immediately that ingesting a radioactive substance just wasn't for me.

If you go to a surgeon with some lab history they will 100% agree to remove your thyroid - without a doubt. My surgeon told insurance companies always agree.

Lovlkn


----------



## Tiffliz (Mar 9, 2010)

I am very lucky to be living in Australia where any treatment I have is paid for by my government. I couldn't imagine having to worry about insurance and claims and cost on top of everything else.
Tiffany


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there!!

Bottom line, your body - your choice. There's no one right way for everyone. Like GD woman said, neither treatment is 100% guaranteed. Your family will support you no matter what. They don't have to think how this might affect you and your body. Try not to worry about it. If you want surgery, stick with that!


----------



## Tiffliz (Mar 9, 2010)

Saw my endo today, he supports my decision to have surgery rather than RAI. I see the surgeon next week. Excited and scared. Normal?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yes, definitely!! I was the same prior to my surgery. HOORAY FOR YOU!! I'm so glad that you stood up for your decision! It worked out well! I'm so very happy for you!! Please feel free to ask any questions (my TT was in February) and you are welcome to read my blog as I outline my daily feelings on it. Good luck to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiffliz said:


> Saw my endo today, he supports my decision to have surgery rather than RAI. I see the surgeon next week. Excited and scared. Normal?


Cool..........................; he is a man that thinks outside the box and cares about his patients desires. I am impressed.

Let us know when this will be scheduled if you will? And yes, scared a little but it will be over soon and you will be so glad.

We are "all" going to be rooting for you!!


----------



## Tiffliz (Mar 9, 2010)

I was called yesterday for surgery tomorrow! Wow....I am very nervous, have been hitting the rescue remedy hard. I am busy trying to organise everything at such short notice.
I am pleased to have been called in early as I have been feeling unwell lately and really wanting to have the thyroid removed so I can start feeling well again. Does that make sense? For the first time in a long time I am really tired, on a cellular level, of being unwell. I really hope after the surgery that I can start to turn my life around and be more like the person I was before my thyroid went stupid.
I'll let you all know how it goes.
Thanks for the support.
Tiffany


----------



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Good luck Tiffany! I had mine taken out a bit over 3 weeks ago (in Melbourne) and am feeling great (all things considered). I noticed a difference straight away - felt much more like the the 'old me' again which is fantastic. Hope it goes as well for you too.


----------



## Tiffliz (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone.
I had my surgery a week ago after a slight delay. I feel better already. I can no longer hear my heart pounding in my ears- what a relief.
I'm very teary today- Kind of a mixture of relief and feeling overwhelmed. Normal?
Tiffany


----------

